# Bergauf - wie nun richtig?



## mobezi (27. Juni 2011)

Huhu, ich komme hier mit - für Könner - wahrscheinlich einer ganz duseligen Frage! 
Wir waren gestern mal in der Allrather Höhe, da in Grevenbroich unterwegs. Mein Mann und ich sind ja nu Anfänger, kennen uns auch null aus. Egal - wir gerieten auf einen Asphaltweg, der den Berg hoch führte. Ich bin dann gleich mal losgestrampelt, habe alle guten angelesenen Tipps vergessen und war nach kürzester Zeit KO . Egal, das war falsch, und das kann ich trainieren.
ABER: im Wald nun auf der "Waldweg-auch noch bißchen naß-Piste", da gings zunächst mal himmlich abwärts. Plötzlich gehts aber wieder rauf, steil, aber dennoch höchstens 5 oder 6 Meter. Beim ersten dieser Anstiege hab ich einen kleinen Gang gewählt und bin aus dem Sattel gegangen. Ergebnis: dauerndes durchdrehendes Hinterrad und oben war ich fertig....
Beim zweiten Anstieg: wieder kleinen Gang gewählt, Sattel sitzen geblieben, möglichst gleichmäßig versucht zu treten. Ergebnis: kein durchdrehendes Hinterrad, aber nicht bis ganz oben geschafft.
Ein weiterer solcher Anstieg: höherer Gang, sitzengeblieben, mittig gedacht, Fahrrad kippt um und abgestiegen. Ergebnis: auch nicht befriedigend.
Zwischendurch hats auch mal geklappt, aber nur unter größter Kräfteanstrengung und jedesmal einer kleinen Pause, wenn ich oben war.
Und wie gesagt, es handelte sich nicht um dauerhafte Steigungen von "soundsoviel" Prozent, sondern wirklich immer nur um kleine, maximal 6 Meter hohe Anstiege!
Was mach ich falsch? Wie geht das einfacher? Und jetzt nicht lachen, ich weiß schon, daß ich mich anstrengen muß - nur irgendeine Technik muß es doch da geben... 
Hilfe


----------



## Apfailsaft (27. Juni 2011)

Ich bin da jetzt selbst kein Profi, aber mir ist schon oft aufgefallen dass es keine Technik gibt die sich auf jeden gleich übertragen lässt. 
Ein Freund von mir ist etwas breiter gebaut und trainiert viel im Fitness-Studio. Er fährt Uphill immer mit schwereren Gängen, da es bei ihm an der Kondition mangelt. Ich wiederrum fahre in leichteren Gängen, da bei mir schneller mal der Oberschenkel schlapp macht.  
Die durchdrehenden Reifen könnten auch durch andere Reifen behoben werden.

Ich versuche immer einen gleichmäßigen Tritt zu haben, mich auf meine Atmung zu konzentrieren, und zu schauen dass Atmung/Kondition und die Belastung der Muskeln ca. gleich sind. Irgendwann erreicht man da eine 50-50 Technik mit der man das Gefühl hat endlos Uphill fahren zu können. Da braucht es aber so seine Zeit um das rauszuhaben.

Wie gesagt, das sind jetzt alles nur meine eigenen Erfahrungen. Und von Bike zu Bike muss ich mich auch immer wieder umgewöhnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shinji_rei (27. Juni 2011)

MoinMoin,

also wie ihr schon bemerkt habt, aus dem Sattel aufstehen ist nicht optimal, dadurch ist nicht genug Druck auf dem HR --> Reifen dreht frei.

Das beste ist einen Gang zu wählen in dem man gleichmässig die Steigung hochtingelt. Nicht zu klein, sonst ist man sehr schnell aus der Puste, lieber einen Gang höher ---> bisschen Schmackes inne Beine brauchts da halt.

Wird aber von mal zu mal besser.....

Also einfach dranbleiben und immer beissen.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (27. Juni 2011)

Aufjedenfall sitzen bleiben, damit du weiter Traktion auf dem Hinterrad behälst. Ansonsten gibt es nur ein paar einfache Tipps. 

Runter schalten, wenn es nötig ist in den kleinsten Gang, ganz wichtig nimm dir/euch Zeit. Fahrt im langsamen Tempo die Steigung hoch. Gleichmäßig Treten. Die Schnelligkeit kommt mit der Zeit.
Noch ein kleiner Tipp, etwas weiter auf dem Sattel nach vorne Rücken.


----------



## DerandereJan (27. Juni 2011)

Ganz nach vorne auf dem Sattel(kann unangenehm werden), Ellbogen runter(soweit nötig) und Kinn Richtung Lenker....

geht wie von selbst...


----------



## dukestah (27. Juni 2011)

hängt auch einfach stark von der rahmengeometrie ab, ein kurzes trialbike oder bikes die halt eher bergrunter als rauf wollen lassen sich am berg immer besch**den fahren. ne absenkbare gabel bringt schon viel (allerdings kaum wenn sowieso nur 80-100 mm verbaut sind) wenns im sitzen ständig vorne hochkommt, könnte auch ein etwas längerer vorbau oder sattel stückchen weiter vor helfen. im wiegetritt halt richtig den rücken lang machen, und wie schon geschrieben, ellenbogen runter, kinn übern lenker, das körpergewicht möglichst lang übers gesamte rad verteilen und schön tief runter. sieht doof aus, funktioniert aber. mit klickies zeitig genug ausrasten, ich fall lustigerweise bergauf öfter hin als runter und mir passiert das mit den klickies recht oft


----------



## mobezi (27. Juni 2011)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> geht wie von selbst...


 
DAS ist MEINS 

Ganz nach vorne, das hab ich zugegebenermaßen nicht ausprobiert, werd ich tun! 
Was machen denn meine Hände? Ich glaube, ich kralle mich fest an den Lenker und zerre wohl unbewußt an diesem herum. Tja, wie soll ichs besser erkären. Ich ziehe mich mit jedem Kurbeltritt irgendwie am Lenker nach vorne... Kostet wahrscheinlich auch noch zusätzliche Energie, oder?


----------



## Jierdan (27. Juni 2011)

shinji_rei schrieb:


> MoinMoin,
> 
> also wie ihr schon bemerkt habt, aus dem Sattel aufstehen ist nicht optimal, dadurch ist nicht genug Druck auf dem HR --> Reifen dreht frei.
> 
> ...



das ist wohl persönliche Vorliebe, siehe Armstong vs. Ulrich. Lieber außer Puste als übersäuerte Beine, meine Meinung. Puste kommt schneller wieder ; )


----------



## DerandereJan (27. Juni 2011)

mobezi schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich kralle mich fest an den Lenker und zerre wohl unbewuÃt an diesem herum. Tja, wie soll ichs besser erkÃ¤ren. Ich ziehe mich mit jedem Kurbeltritt irgendwie am Lenker nach vorne...



deswegen: Ellbogen runter! Zur Not unterhalb des Lenkers, dann ziehst du nicht nach oben sondern nach hinten, idealerweise nach unten >> mehr druck auf dem Vorderrad...

GrÃ¼Ãe Jan

â¬: Bei MIR hat es sich als lohnend herausgestellt mit mÃ¶glichst wenig Druck auf dem Pedal zu fahren. Weniger Kraft auf der Kette >> Weniger Belastung der Knie, weniger VerschleiÃ am Antrieb.....


----------



## atlas (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Solche "Rampen" ,von 5-6m,wie du sie beschreibst fährst du ab besten ,in dem du sie "überdrückst" d.h. vorausschauend fahren und einige Meter vorndran richtig Salz aufs Pedal und dann die Geschwindigkeit versuchen zu halten.
Natürlich denkt man anfangs das die Oberschenkel platzen,aber das geht schon.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## rayc (27. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre sehr gerne Rampen, aber manchmal ist es sinniger zu schieben, besonders wenn die Tour länger ist.
Auch wenn man hoch kommt, kann es sich bitter im späteren Verlauf der Tour rächen, weil die Beine einfach nicht mehr wollen.

Aber man ist ja nicht immer vernünftig. 

Wie schon gesagt, das Bike (die Geometrie) spielt eine Rolle.
Es gibt einfach Bikes, mit den geht es einfach schwerer.
Mit einer absenkbaren Gabel wird es etwas leichter.

Ansonsten Oberkörper absenken und soweit auf den Sattel nach vorne rutschen, damit das Vorderrad nicht steigt. Aber nicht zu weit, damit das Hinterrad nicht durchrutscht.
Das muss man einfach üben, irgendwann weis man wie man sich bewegen muss, die Sitzposition muss dabei variabel angepasst werden. 
Ich bevorzuge den kleinsten Gang, fahre bei langen Rampen möglichst langsam mit runden Tritt, wenn dann kleine Stiche komme, reicht die Kraft um kurz anzutreten.
Langsames Fahren fordert aber auch deinen Gleichgewichtsinn.
Wenn man es kann, spart man aber gewaltig Körner.
Bei kurzen Rampen kann man es auch mit Kraft lösen und das Tempo fozieren und durchdrücken.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (27. Juni 2011)

Meine Beschreibung dazu gibt es *HIER* 







Auch ohne Absenkgabel oder XC-Bike kommt man steile Rampen meistens noch hoch â *man muss jedoch eine extreme Haltung einnehmen*: Den OberkÃ¶rper lehnt man stark nach vorne/unten, die Arme sind dabei stark gebeugt. *Wird es sehr steil, rutscht man mit dem Po auf die Sattelspitze â auf jeden Fall sitzen bleiben!* Ein leichter Gang ermÃ¶glicht einen runden und flÃ¼ssigen Tritt. Vor der Rampe schon geschaltet haben! Die Ferse beim Treten runterdrÃ¼cken und nicht zu ruckartig pedalieren.

Sehr wichtig ist die Linienwahl, denn bergauf bleibt man schnell an Hindernissen hÃ¤ngen. Hier zeige ich euch, wie man querliegende BaumstÃ¤mme Ã¼berwindet im Anstieg:


----------



## Area51 (27. Juni 2011)

Das wichtigste ist doch echt mit genug schwung anzukommen...
Wobei das natürlich nicht immer geht...

Sonst steht ja schon alles hier,

Achja und die Wahl des Hinterreifens trägt natürlich auch zur Traktion bei.
MFG Julian


----------



## mobezi (28. Juni 2011)

Vielen vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten - das Video war ganz super!!! Das sieht schon toll aus, wenn mans kann!! Nur der Baumstamm... huah!!! Man ist doch bergauf so furchtbar langsam, das weiß ich nicht, ob ich mich das traue 

Vorausschauend Fahren und Schwung mitnehmen - da hätt ich wohl auch selbst drauf kommen können und die Steigungen haben tatsächlich deutlich besser geklappt, wenn mein Mann weiter voraus fuhr und ich seine orange Jacke weit vor mir hab leuchten sehen, dann hab ich die Steigungen gesehen... 
Ich muß wohl dringend an meiner "Treterei" arbeiten. Ich les immer, daß die Oberschenkel "schmerzen" - bei mir sind es aber eher die Unterschenkel, die den Dienst quitieren....


----------



## TheDeerHunter (28. Juni 2011)

Wenn du ein Fully hast, Dämpfer auch uphill auf, damit die Reifen nicht durchdrehen. Ansonsten Luft aus den Reifen. Max. 2 Bar sollte genügen. 

Brennen und Puste ausgehen sollte auf keinen Fall passieren. Den Gang so wählen, dass du noch im aeroben Bereich langsam hoch treten kannst. Wenn das nicht geht, an der Kondition arbeiten. Erstmal Grundlage schaffen und Kraftausdauer. Wenn man z.B. in den Alpen unterwegs ist, sind Anstiege von einer Stunde oder mehr keine Seltenheit. Da muss man eben erst mal konditionell hinkommen.

Ansonsten weit mit dem Hintern nach vorne auf die Sattelspitze und Kopf so nahe wie möglich am Lenker, damit vorne nichts abhebt. Das ist allerdings nur bei richtig heftigen und dann aber auch kurzen Rampen nötig. Dass man richtig heftig in den Lenker reingreift und überall Muskelspannung aufbaut, ist bei Rampen normal. Man darf nur nicht den Lenker hoch reissen.


----------



## Wanderradler (28. Juni 2011)

TheDeerHunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten weit mit dem Hintern nach vorne auf die Sattelspitze und Kopf so nahe wie möglich am Lenker, damit vorne nichts abhebt.


 
Das stimnmt, habe es neulich mal probiert, ohne auf diesen Hinweis zu achten, kann nur sagen, bin mit dem VR regelrecht wie ein Bunny rumgehoppelt, konnte mich gerade noch schnell auf die Beine stellen.

Aber braucht man eigentlich nur bei extremen Steigungen zu machen.

Ansonstens mein Tip:

Einfach *nicht *nach "oben" schauen sondern auf den Weg schauen und langsam hoch strambeln.

Dazu sich evtl. nur auf seinem eigenen Atem achten, so, dass es nicht zu heftig wird (also schon mehr durch den Mund atmen).

Und mein Lieblingstip:

Man ist schneller oben, als es einem lieb ist.

*Soo jetzt habe ich endlich meine passende Signatur bekommen, freu*


----------



## mobezi (4. Juli 2011)

Wunderbar, ich hatte am WE meine kleinen Erfolgserlebnisse - nochmal Danke für die Tipps!!!!!
Die steilen Rampen bin ich nun fast alle hochgekommen, sah sicher noch nicht sehr fachmännisch aus, aber ging ohne zu leichtes Vorderrad und ohne durchdrehendes Hinterrad. Habe auch versucht, diese Rampen möglichst früh zu bemerken, damit ich entsprechend schon mal loskurbeln konnte.
Dickes Danke auch nochmal an Marc B - als ich die Rampe einmal nicht schaffte, habe ich mein Fahrrad quasi fachmännisch am Berg angehalten, das war ja was, womit ich mich vorher nun wirklich nie beschäftigt hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

